# If you are not a Frequent Poster, you can ask for a recommendation



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2009)

And you can reply to your question if you need to clarify it.

But you cannot provide recommendations.

Do not ask questions about specific companies e.g. "Anyone use ABZ Ltd in Ennis?" This will be treated as advertising. 

Brendan


----------

